# Who is your favorite young Bobcat?



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is your favorite young Bobcat player? They have to have 3 years or less in the league....most of your guys are young so if I miss one vote other and let us know who it is. This is for your favorite, not the best or most talented, just your personal fave.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

I would say Okafor, because who wouldn't, our first ever draft pick ...

However, I do like Kapono as well.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't follow the Bobcats a whole lot but I am orignally from Ann Arbor Michigan. So I claim the right to be B Rob's only vote lol. Okafor is a hell of a player though.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I think there is only 1 justified answer to this poll.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Not really considering it is based on opinion.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I like Okafor the best, I'm rooting for him to win Rookie of the Year.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I like Okafor the best, I'm rooting for him to win Rookie of the Year.


I expect him to finish this year, with that award in his hand. :banana:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Where's BREZEC? He's relatively young too.

But i think Okafor is the obvious choice. The poll should be "favorite young bobcat other than Okafor" otherwise it's too easy.

Well, I also like Gerald Wallace, Brezec, Bogans, and Theron Smith. I also liked Eddie House but he got waived. :curse:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

-TD- said:


> I expect him to finish this year, with that award in his hand. :banana:


I do too, but Gordon is coming on strong.


----------



## Jalen (Nov 26, 2004)

okafor


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I like Okafor. But Brezec is very good too.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

SMDre said:


> I do too, but Gordon is coming on strong.


Yeah he is, but if someone else is to win it, then it would be Gordon, because he was born in London.

But I think Okafor will snatch it.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I said Bogans....but iam a Kentucky Fan


----------

